# CRNA Experience



## ohiocoder101 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi everyone, I have just recently become a cpc and i have just starting doing coding for a group of certified registered nurse anesthetists, if anyone has any experience in this area, I would love to hear from you. Our CRNA's do work for a few gastroentrology places and 2 urology centers, if there is any information you can provide or would like to chat with me, please do not hesitate to contact me either on this forum or at bravegirl0514@hotmail.com

Julie, CPC-A


----------



## Edwina64 (Jun 19, 2007)

*CRNA Billing*

Good Afternoon,
My name is Edwina and I have been doing billing for the Anesthesiologist for 12 years.  I will try to help as much as I can.  I do not do the billing for the CRNA's.  

Edwina Vandemark
Galesburg Anesthesiology, S.C.
glbganes@galesburg.net
1-309-343-0557


----------



## missyah20 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi - My name is Missy and I do billing for CRNA's.  We have a lot of CRNA's who bill for gastrointestinal endoscopies.  Watch out for denials(with EGD's and colonoscopies) especially from Medicare and esp if they are using MAC anesthesia.  If you have any questions I would be glad to try and help.  

Missy Heuer CPC


----------



## Mary Krohn (Jul 10, 2007)

*Billing for CRNA's using MAC*

I do anesthesia billing for both anesthesiologists and CRNAs.  When billing Medicare for MAC, you have to append the QS modifier to the procedure code along with the appropriate anesthesia modifier.  I get few denials when using the correct modifiers.

Mary K


----------



## Steadham2018 (Jul 13, 2007)

I too am new to the CRNA billing...All tips and tricks are appreciative! Thanks
Tonya


----------



## coachlang3 (Oct 19, 2007)

I also need some help.

I work for a GI group that uses an anesthesia group.  We've had some issues so I'm looking to find some answers if possible.

Can you bill 1) Dx - v-code
                2) CPT-DX (findings) mods, etc...

Thanks for the help.

Please let me know if this is confusing or not.

coachlang3@hotmail.com


----------

